# Avant Browser?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.avantbrowser.com/index.html .......Avant Browser, it site states an upgrade for your Internet Explorer. Avant Browser is a fast, stable, user-friendly, versatile multi-window browser.

Avant Browser is a freeware. You can use it for free, no registration is required.

Just wondered if anyone had tried it ? Any opinions ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Main problem is it installs UCMore which both adaware and spybot find and describe as spyware


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK ! THX !


----------



## Platinum015 (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think thats true about the spywear. I have Ad-Aware, which is a great tool by the way at removing spywear (like Ezula and Gator), and I searched my computer for spywear. It did not detect any. I read everything when I was installing the program and it said nothing about spywear. If they don't list in, I really don't think its legal for them to install it. But I really doubt that it is integrated into Avant. Perhaps you got the spywear elsewhere....
-Matt


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Is UCmore a part of Avant Browser? Is UCmore packaged into Avant Browser installer?

NO, UCmore is not a part of Avant Browser. It is developed and owned by Effective-i, Inc.. UCmore is just a browser plug-in that Avant Browser support. It is not packaged into Avant Browser installer. The installer of Avant Browser only contains all Avant Browser related files, no third party files packaged. To install UCmore, you need to download its installer by yourself.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

UCmore will install only if you ask for it to be installed.

Avant is a good choice if you like IE. Better yet is Crazy Browser.

Crazy Browser has all the goodies of Avant PLUS a display of security zones [important if you want to surf safely with an IE-based browser] & a more efficient pop-up stopper. Also Crazy seems a bit faster than Avant -- at least it does to me.

Another good IE enhancer is MyIE2
-- it's got LOTS of bells & whistles & is very fast, also.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !! Guys !!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I always use k-meleon, It's simular to Galleon, Faster than Pheonix, and not a bit of extra crude, plus it's skinnable and most plugins are supported, and it's open-source. I truly believe the best things in life are open sourced.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok ! Gotrootdude, not heard of that one !

THX!!


----------



## n00bie (Oct 24, 2002)

Im using avant right now, i like it alot because when i do comparison shopping it makes skipping through multiple windows eaiser. I like it, but, when you first load it it has alot of stuff on the tool bars, but you can easily trurn them off, after that, it loks nice and neat.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! I've been using it a couple of mths now & rather pleased at the moment ! 



Oh ! how do you make avant your default, if you decide to do so later ?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

J2C-theres probably something in its options, or
My Computer>>View>>Folder Options>>File Types
Change HTTP and URL to point to Avant.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Couldn't find it for looking !!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## Bubbafox (May 4, 2003)

I have used Avant Browser for the past 4 months. I have enjoyed it immensely.

However, I am in the process of leaving it behind.

I was having problems with resident routines in memory. One of the programs that stays in memory long after using the program is ABROWSER.EXE

Whether it is spyware or just shoddy programming, I'm not going to take the chance. Many a time, when I shut the computer down, it would give me a countdown before shutting down this program. It has happened on my two desktops and my laptop.

Anyone else have this same problem?

by the way UCMORE is NOT installed.


----------



## VWMVWM (May 5, 2003)

Somebody did a prank on me and set my browser to some other asian language. The tool bar and evrything are showing gibberish. The menus are also in another language and I cannot find the particular menu to reset the browser back into English?

Is there a way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## twisted_mind (Feb 24, 2003)

hi joe
try Opera 7.03........"The FASTEST Browser On The Planet"  
i've used IE , netscape..... n have to say Opera is the best in terms of speed, stability n it has a effective pop-up stopper inbuilt. 
cheers,
umesh


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! twisted_mind


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !! xingtek


----------



## ubamous3 (Jul 5, 2002)

i have both opera 7 installed and myie2 on my computer; i used to use opera a lot until i found out about myie2 and i use myie2 much more often now and only use opera when there's something not working with myie2.


----------

